# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Anycubic Kobra and Kobra Max Reviews

## Max Funkner

We were fortunate to publish both Kobra review and Kobra Max review on our website. Great insight from Will Zoobkoff and Andrew Sink.

----------

